# Y'all wanna know how much stripers below the dam



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Right now I think some thing like this!! Speechless!! Now that's catching.




Guess y'all don't have to wonder where all them stripers went from the lake.
BTW we barely got any rain today. Weather man was wrong. Way off.


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

Are those guys hosting the fish fry? :rotfl:


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Some nice fish


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

This will be the year for the stripers below the dam. Mark my words. I'll be out there when TPWD starts socking those fish. I'll have my dip net ready too just in case a few slip pass the cable. Ha!!


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

*1980's*

I used to catch a few at the dam.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

mustfish said:


> I used to catch a few at the dam.


How old are you now ? 67 years old. Sir I bet you did catch a few. A few hundreds ? What was the limits back then ? What methods did you use to catch them back then ?


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for posting, Bruce.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been on shocking boats a few times, one time was even on a TPWD boat. Fun stuff.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmmm, April 15th date on the video... might be a good time to go around that time? lol


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Loaded


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> This will be the year for the stripers below the dam. Mark my words. I'll be out there when TPWD starts socking those fish. I'll have my dip net ready too just in case a few slip pass the cable. Ha!!


I've been there when the shocking was being done. They typically have several boats on the water with wardens keeping an eye out so no fish are dipped up.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

stuckinfreeport said:


> I've been there when the shocking was being done. They typically have several boats on the water with wardens keeping an eye out so no fish are dipped up.


I have been there when they did it too. It was a long involved process altogether, but their actual catching only took them several minutes. One of the biologist was nice enough to answer all my questions.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

brucevannguyen said:


> How old are you now ? 67 years old. Sir I bet you did catch a few. A few hundreds ? What was the limits back then ? What methods did you use to catch them back then ?


I'm 60 Bruce. We used 6 inch white worms under a 5 or 6 ounce cork with a 6-8 ft. Leader . We were using surf rods to get to the rocks.Also used small live yellow bass for bait. Sometimes used weights also with white worm. Heck they'll just hit about anything! It's really changed since then. I've even heard they are going to move the no fishing zone back to the bridge! Please say it ain't true!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That video was the second trip they made down to the stilling basin last year. They discovered there was still rearing pond space after the first trip a week earlier. I can't remember the exact number but it was around 500 female and about 150 males total take. Also the get a few large male white bass for the hybrid program.
TP&W now has a third hatchery online for striper rearing. It is near Jasper. The other two are at Possum Kingdom and Wichita Falls.
April 6th is normally their target date if it is not a Sunday.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Sunbeam said:


> That video was the second trip they made down to the stilling basin last year. They discovered there was still rearing pond space after the first trip a week earlier. I can't remember the exact number but it was around 500 female and about 150 males total take. Also the get a few large male white bass for the hybrid program.
> TP&W now has a third hatchery online for striper rearing. It is near Jasper. The other two are at Possum Kingdom and Wichita Falls.
> April 6th is normally their target date if it is not a Sunday.


Thanks for the info Sunbeam. Why TPWD collects stripers from LL Dam and not some other Dam ?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

In the late 70s we fished there 2-3 times a week, the spot where they show the boats WAS where the cable was. We were there one day when TPW came to do this, we were amazed, I had been telephoning with my dad YRS before and wish he could have been there to see how they did it. I do know when they showed up the HOT bite stopped, we went from catching to fishing.....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

brucevannguyen said:


> Thanks for the info Sunbeam. Why TPWD collects stripers from LL Dam and not some other Dam ?


I think because both sides are in Texas. As example, I have no idea about Toledo Bend stripers, but it is on the border. I do know that:

One of the questions I specifically ask the biologist was "Why not below Texoma?" He said "We would love to catch them below Texoma, but Oklahoma won't let us." He further explained that while often times the middle of a river is the legal line, that with the Oklahoma border there, Oklahoma owns the whole river, not just half.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I think because both sides are in Texas. As example, I have no idea about Toledo Bend stripers, but it is on the border. I do know that:
> 
> One of the questions I specifically ask the biologist was "Why not below Texoma?" He said "We would love to catch them below Texoma, but Oklahoma won't let us." He further explained that while often times the middle of a river is the legal line, that with the Oklahoma border there, Oklahoma owns the whole river, not just half.


Pun intended, but dam. lol


----------

